# DRI and Voodoo3 finally working - here's how

## id10t

I got it working for a Voodoo3/X 4.2/DRI

1) export USE="-3dfx -voodoo3"

2) emerge xfree

3) export USE="3dfx voodoo3" - and make sure it is in your default USE

3) emerge glide-v3

4) emerge xfree

5) mv /usr/lib/libglide3.la foo

6) emerge mesa-glu

7) emerge mesa

 :Cool:  get the "todays binary" from dri.sourceforge.net & install it with the built in install script

9) emerge mesa

glxinfo now reports that it is using dri and opengl.

Here's the part that sucks - 

Before I had dri working, i was getting 105 fps on glxgears on the first 5 seconds, and 120 fps on the remainder.  This is on a dual p2-450 with a stage 1 gentoo install and a Voodoo3.

Now that DRI works, I get a whopping 76fps. in glxgears.  Haven't installed UT or Q3 to test with, but if it is this much slower there as well, it will be back to X3.3.x with Mesa/Glide2/Glide3 on top of it.  That or I'm gonna buy a new video card.

----------

## splat

 *Quote:*   

> Before I had dri working, i was getting 105 fps on glxgears on the first 5 seconds, and 120 fps on the remainder. This is on a dual p2-450 with a stage 1 gentoo install and a Voodoo3. 
> 
> Now that DRI works, I get a whopping 76fps. in glxgears.

 

Hardware-Specific Information and Troubleshooting

It sounds like the frame rate is synchronized to your monitors refresh rate.  Try setting the FX_GLIDE_SWAPINTERVAL environment variable to zero.

----------

